# Chinese Covid vaccines



## Sleepy1 (Jun 7, 2021)

A family member got Sinovac and is feeling protected despite what's been said about it on the news. I, on the other hand, am quite worried for him, especially that a third wave is most likely round the corner. I'll be getting my second Pfizer shot on Monday. If I drag him along, will they give him a booster shot if we were to ask?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
How long ago did he get the 2nd dose of Sinovac?
In the UAE - they are giving a booster shot of Pfizer - 6 months after receiving the 2nd dose of a similar vaccine to the Sinovac (Sinopharm) - with reportedly very good results.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sleepy1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> How long ago did he get the 2nd dose of Sinovac?
> In the UAE - they are giving a booster shot of Pfizer - 6 months after receiving the 2nd dose of a similar vaccine to the Sinovac (Sinopharm) - with reportedly very good results.
> Cheers
> Steve


Yes, I heard about that, but didn't know about the 6-month period. He had his last shot about 3 months ago. I've not heard anything about booster shots in Mexico.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I think the reason that they are quoting 6 months - is that there are still not too many trial results from mixing of different vaccines.
The good thing is that the Sinovac/Sinopharm vaccines are very traditional inactivated virus whereas the Pfizer is mRNA - so two totally different ways of creating the immune response.
Early indications seem positive - so I can imagine this will become more common practice in the coming months ahead.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I got the Sinovac vaccine in March and April. I have an appointment for a Pfizer vaccine next week. The web site where I scheduled the appointment didn't ask about earlier vaccinations.


----------



## Sleepy1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I think the reason that they are quoting 6 months - is that there are still not too many trial results from mixing of different vaccines.
> The good thing is that the Sinovac/Sinopharm vaccines are very traditional inactivated virus whereas the Pfizer is mRNA - so two totally different ways of creating the immune response.
> Early indications seem positive - so I can imagine this will become more common practice in the coming months ahead.
> ...


Hi Steve
That's what I was told today, that is, booster shots aren't being offered yet as vaccine mixing still has to be approved by the Mexican health authorities.


----------



## Sleepy1 (Jun 7, 2021)

TundraGreen said:


> I got the Sinovac vaccine in March and April. I have an appointment for a Pfizer vaccine next week. The web site where I scheduled the appointment didn't ask about earlier vaccinations.


That's interesting. They might ask you when you turn up.


----------

